# Decorah Eagles



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

For anyone who follows the Decorah eagles, they laid their first egg yesterday. I followed them last time, but I don't like to watch when they bring back bunnies.

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel like a peeping Tom:googly:

Such a beautiful bird.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A few years ago my boss at the Library was so taken with the eagles she set up a continuous feed on a laptop at the front desk for all to enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, I got to see the egg when the eagle got up to move around a bit! S/he's also pulling the nesting material closer - must be cold with all that snow in the bed


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a majestic bird!!! I watched a bit yesterday and again today. Very cool to watch.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yesterday I was up at 3:00 am and he/she was awake. Right now it's 4:00am and she is awake. When does this girl sleep?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's the Hays eagles nest in Pgh in case you can't sleep. She's laid two eggs already. Last year they had three and they all fledged. The male has a white feather on his right wing. Right now the female is on the nest and she's getting covered in snow! I love watching all the nests. The Decorah nest has alot of fluffy material. http://www.pixcontroller.com/eagles/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

My mother lives in Iowa and follows the Eagles as well. She was telling me about recent issues with owls trying to appropriate the nests.

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...ecorah-eagles-nest-great-horned-owl/22379935/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Now I found some owls and three owlets. Right now mom is feeding the babies. So cool.

http://kfor.com/2015/02/10/watch-live-oklahoma-citys-great-horned-owl-prepares-for-owlets/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love owls!! That is a great site!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor eagle has snow on her back and nest. Makes for chilly egg-sitting


----------

